#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  ШОКИРУЮЩИЕ НАХОДКИ ВНУТРИ СТАТУЙ

## Юй Кан

Среди прочего -- несколько находок в буддийских статуях

----------


## PampKin Head

Что в этом шокирующего?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что в этом шокирующего?


В чём именно и -- для кого? : )

----------


## Shus

Накручивают маленько уникальности и таинственности.
Это мумия, возможно чаньская, покрытая армированным лаком и позолотой. 
Традиция известная, именно так был "похоронен" Шестой патриарх.
Вот здесь немного об этом: https://www.freersackler.si.edu/essa...mummification/ (есть и об этой статуе).

----------

Aion (26.06.2019), Юй Кан (26.06.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Тема Хара-Хото не раскрыта

----------

